# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Zuuren (Zoetermeer)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Zuuren

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Rokkeveen-Oost, Huisartsen, Zoetermeer

Adres: Groen-blauwlaan 145, Zoetermeer

Website: www.zoetermeergezond.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Zuuren*

----------

